# Jerk chicken



## steve johnson (Oct 20, 2015)

Tonight we shall be having jerk chicken. It was dark when I finished.smoked over cherryend result was spot on.













image.jpg



__ steve johnson
__ Oct 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ steve johnson
__ Oct 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ steve johnson
__ Oct 20, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ steve johnson
__ Oct 20, 2015


----------



## wade (Oct 21, 2015)

Ahh... A Cooking on Weber by moonlight. Have you ever known anything more romantic than that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The chicken looks great Steve. I hope the Champagne was up to the mark too.


----------



## steve johnson (Oct 21, 2015)

Bloody lovely wade. Champers no pint of bitter yes


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 21, 2015)

Dedication to the art of BBQ[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello Steve.  Looks GREAT!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

